# LGB 65011 cap unit wiring diagram?



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone made a wiring diagram for the LGB 65011 Capacitor unit that was made for its sound systems ? What size capacitors, regulator[?], or other components does it contain? 










Thanks,

Jim C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I figured you might have looked at the values on the caps when that piece fell out! You should be able to see the values on the caps... I would assume they are all in parallel..

Regards, Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - the devices under the shrink wrap are likely to be super caps. LGB has used them on some of their sounds cards for a few years.

The devices are capacitors that can store an impressive amount of power. Their capacity is measured in FARADS, not microfarads. The ones I use are 10 F (Farads) @ 2.3 volts. As you can imagine, 2.3 volts isn't enough to power a sound card so a number (four or five) of super caps are wired in series to give sufficient voltage.

Here is a photo of an LGB sound card that uses super caps.













The down side is that they are fairly expensive. Digikey sells them for about $4.00 each in single quantities. If you look carefully at the photo above you will see that LGB originally had planned to install 5 caps but decided to save a buck and bypass one on this unit.

Hope that helps!



dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a diagram posted on the G-mad forum. 
I tried to access my space here but i have not done the upgrade yet. 

I will e-mail you the diagram.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, Dave, and Greg,
Thanks for the quick responses. The email from Dan arrived and has been printed. I think I will try to find the parts and make a replacement for my 65003 sound box.

 Jim C.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You could use smaller capacitors, the ones in the diagram would give approx 20-30 seconds of power.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

You should also be able to use 5 caps rather than the 4 shown in the diagram - that would allow you to use the more readily available 7812 voltage regulator.

Good luck & let us know how it works out.

dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the diagram I found on GSM. 

I do not know if this works, you are on your own. Connections look like the LGB 65xxx series of sound units. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/posts/65011sub.jpg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
Thanks for posting the diagram. 

Greg, 
I have ordered 8 - caps and 2 - regulators for my equipment. 

Dave,

I considered your suggestion with 5- caps and a 12v regulator. I decided against it since sometimes, at slow operating speeds, the voltage does not reach 12v. None the less, I appreciate the suggestion and will keep it in mind for other applications.

JimC.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Please let us know how this worked out when you build it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

to All, 

I put the 65011 replacement together today. Using four 10F-2.7v CAPS, a 9V. regulator from Digi-Key, and a three wire plug I got from the LHS, the unit was assembled and tested with a LGB-65003 diesel sound system. After running the first time for less than a minute, the standing sounds lasted 24sec. after shutdown. After the standings sounds stopped, the unit was restarted. As a result of the added CAP unit, the sounds began much sooner [voltage] and the two toots horn sounded as well. 


















After the unit was all assembled, it was completely covered with electrical tape to avoid any future possible shorts. Shrink tubing would have been better if available.


I am very pleased. Total cost was less than $20.oo. Special thanks to GregE. and DanP. who gave me the wiring diagram and a lead on where to get the parts.

JimC.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job!! I need more info on obtaining the connector so I can build one of these for plug-in operation.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
The three wire connector I used is available from All Electronics and Garden Railroad Gizmos [in Wichita, KS] http://www.gardenrailwaygizmos.com/ 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,
You have email.
JimC.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. This sure beats both the cost and unavailability of the LGB unit. 

Also, this can be used for sound units, hooking up for the Dallee looks to be very easy.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim - I am curious about the temperature on the tab of the voltage regulator when you first run the unit. The ones I have built get quite hot as the capacitors can draw several amps when completely discharged. I had to add a heat sink to mine to make sure the regulator didn't overheat and destroy itself. That was with two 10 F / 2 volt super caps & a 7805 regulator.

thanks!

dave


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
I didn't bother to check the temperature of the transformer tab. The OEM LGB units don't have a heat sink so I didn't suppose that mine would need one either.
I handled it a lot and didn't burn my fingers so it must not be too bad. When I build my second CAP unit, I will check the temp, just out of curiosity. The unit pictured is buried deep in the bottom of a GP30 gas tank.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of my LGB B-unit that has 5 caps. later RJD


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I know this is an old thread. I have one of the LGB units and it looks like in the circuit board with the 2 capacitors there looks to be some more components. I think I see a zener diode? Does anyone know what else is on the OEM board?

Also the LGB unit gets pretty warm upon first charge after sitting. I installed the unit in the Mikado that I just purchased that I tore down and cleaned completely. I double stick taped it on the weight closest to the engineer to make sure the regulator wouldn't touch and melt anything.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Oct 2008 08:23 PM 
I figured you might have looked at the values on the caps when that piece fell out! You should be able to see the values on the caps... I would assume they are all in parallel.. no great shakes here! 

Regards, Greg Bad assumption that could lead to explosion! Most likely they are using super caps each with a low voltage rating (like I do) and series wiring is necessary to get the voltage in range.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used 2.5 volt super caps with a 8 volt regulator on my LGB sound units. And they must be in series thus the 10 farad 4 cap unit in series gives me 2.5 farads at 10 volts, 5 caps at 2.3 volts would give 2 farads, thus a slightly shorter power off run time. 
No heat sink was used as LGB does not supply track voltage to the socket, thus not much heat. 
Dave B. if dropping track voltage down to 5 volts, I would think the regulator would get hot as it can see up to 18 volts to drop.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Todd.... if you look at my comment, it was the first one on the thread, BEFORE detailed pictures were available back in 2008!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 May 2013 12:13 PM 
Todd.... if you look at my comment, it was the first one on the thread, BEFORE detailed pictures were available back in 2008!

Greg 

Thread was revived so came up as active and I wasn't looking at dates. Sorry, my bad. 
BTW, the current super caps that I use are rated at 2.7 working volts with 2.85 volts peak. I use three is series (at ~$2/each) to power the Sierra SoundTraxx. Using 10 F caps, the system will continue to run for ~2-1/2 minutes after voltage is removed from the tracks. No regulator is needed as it is already on the Sierra board and I simply clip out and replace the batteries.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry for bringing this one alive again... doe anyone know what the Scematic is for OEM LGB? I can see more components then just a regulator and Supercaps.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So does yours exactly match the picture below? Posted By pimanjc on 28 Oct 2008 08:07 PM 
Has anyone made a wiring diagram for the LGB 65011 Capacitor unit that was made for its sound systems ? What size capacitors, regulator[?], or other components does it contain? 










Thanks,

Jim C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe there is a MOV on the board to limit inrush, there is a 9 volt regulator, and perhaps a "noise cap" like a .1 or .01 mfd. 

The circuit diagram I have only shows the voltage regulator. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the diagram I used. you can use the 7808 or 7809.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/posts/65011sub.jpg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, what possessed you to revive a thread from 2 years ago?

Just curious

(that picture you linked to is shown on post #11 of this thread)

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, for some reason this thread came up as unread on my computer and I failed to see the old date. I have had this occur several times on this site. (Maybe my old eyes are playing tricks on me along with my brain).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I've had that happened... I was just curious...


----------

